# Mojave vs Sonoran



## motero (Jan 8, 2012)

This is old news to some of you. But thought I would post it any ways. This article outlines some of the differences between the two.
http://www.basinandrangewatch.org/Tortoise-Species.html


----------



## ascott (Jan 8, 2012)

That is a good reference for general information....this was a very exciting discovery/published find....  Thank you for sharing.


----------

